

The Biggest Threat to the Future of Tech - technacity
http://altideas.tumblr.com/post/50236806048/the-biggest-threat-to-the-future-of-tech

======
drill_sarge
>The pushback and the hatred that has bubbled up due to Glass is actually
sickening. I haven't seen "hatred" in the news just some concerns about
privacy which I share. This thing surely is a new "threat" for everyones
privacy. But also nice new technology.

------
return0
The biggest threat for new technology like google glass is that there is
another advanced technology (social networking) that feeds on stimulating
people's narcissistic/voyeuristic nerves, which is most likely to abuse the
new content.

------
bowietrousers
This is a horrifically simplistic argument that doesn't stand up.

We are right to be cynical about everything. Things (technology, products,
whatever) need to prove themselves before they are worthy of awe. Especially
when the potential ubiquity of things like Glass impacts _everybody_ , not
just those who choose to subscribe to the latest whatever.

To see the value of that, you need to have failed (or seen things fail) in the
real world. I think this is why those who are having an OMGasm about Glass are
either younger than late-20's or professionally biased (ie. tech journos).

~~~
zeeed
Agreed. The author does not supply a valid argument other than "I don't like
the criticism". And criticism != cynicism.

Also, it is everyone's right to determine their own future, especially when it
comes to their privacy. And like it or not, Glass is the first obvious
intrusion to privacy. It's the equivalent of running around with a Camcorder
all the time. One that doesn't have a red light. This is not an attitude to
attack, as he puts it, but everyone's right (free speech, btw) and duty to
tell if some new invention makes them uncomfortable.

What I'd like to see attacked is the author's attitude who apparently doesn't
think it's worth considering (and adressing) WHY other people aren't
comfortable with Glass. and how it can be addressed. In order to _really_ make
the future better.

------
drjacobs
Meh, the nice thing about human beings who become cynical is they soon get
replaced by fresh ones, just like everyone else. Maybe individuals will burn
out but I see humans remaining passionate for some time.

Also... clickbait title.

